# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Θαλασσινή Τέχνη >  Κινηματογράφος και Θάλασσα (Cinema & Sea)

## Espresso Venezia

Με αφορμή *ΑΥΤΟ* το ποστ του φίλου *mastrokostas* ανοίγω αυτό το thread, το οποίο νομίζω έλειπε από το φόρουμ.

Με έκανε το πιο πάνω ποστ και θυμήθηκα την πολυαγαπημένη μου ταινία του (πολυαγαπημένου μου) Τζουζέπε Τορνατόρε, *''ΤHE LEGEND OF 1900''* (Ο θρύλος του 1900), με τον υπέροχο Τιμ Ροθ στον ομότιτλο ρόλο.

Μία εξαιρετική ταινία, γυρισμένη σχεδόν όλη (το 95%) πάνω σε ένα πλοίο, με υπέροχες σκηνές, υπέροχη φωτογραφία, και (όπως πάντα άλλωστε) εξαιρετική σκηνοθεσία από τον εξαίσιο Τζουζέπε Τορνατόρε.

Σας παραθέτω πιο κάτω από το YOUTUBE, την σκηνή που μου έφερε στο μυαλό το μήνυμα του φίλου μου mastrokostas. Μπορείτε να δείτε και άλλα αποσπάσματα από την ταινία στο YOUTUBE, αλλά θα σύστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα σε όσους δεν την έχουν δει, να σπεύσουν σε κάποιο βιντεοκλάμπ.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK6jzjC44-Y&feature=related*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κλασική ταινία που την προτιμώ στην πρώτη έκδοση με τον Μάρλον Μπράντο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iWMJEld5VU

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι κλασσική ταινία, και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε Παναγιώτη στο σχόλιο σου για τον Μάρλον Μπράντο.

Aπό όποια ταινία πέρασε ο υπέροχος ''ΝΟΝΟΣ'', άφησε την σφραγίδα του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τις αγαπημένες μου Το Μυστήριο της Κόκκινης Mάγισσας με απίστευτες σκηνές ιστιοφόρων. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040946/

Ένα δείγμα (δυστυχώς χωρίς ιστιοφόρα):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_84utcx7kjI

----------


## caterina75

The perfect storm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Lord Jim του 1965 όπου "παίζει" και ο το Ι/Φ Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης στοιχεία για την ταινία: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059399/

Και μια σκηνή (χωρίς τον ΕΕ δυστυχώς):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCaDCqnb1Nw

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*MASTER AND COMMANDER (The far side of the world)*

Mία καταπληκτική ταινία σε σκηνοθεσία Πίτερ Βάιρ, με τον πολύ καλό Ράσελ Κρόου.

Ταινία άκρως ρεαλιστική, χωρίς ψευτο-χολυγουντιανά εφέ, γυρισμένο εξ ολοκλήρου ''εν πλώ'', που μεταφέρει όλη την ατμόσφαιρα μιας άλλης εποχής.

Θυμάμαι που όταν είχε ''βγει'' στους κινηματογράφους και πριν την δω, είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι η ταινία ήταν άκρως ρεαλιστική και ότι προσφερόταν για σεμινάρια ναυτικής τέχνης.

Λίγες μόλις ημέρες μετά το είχα διαπιστώσει ''ιδίοις όμμασι'', όταν περνώντας έξω από ένα σινεμα στους Αμπελόκηπους, είδα γύρω στους 100 αξιωματικούς του ΠΝ, κανονικά με τις στολές τους και τα σπαθάκια τους (φαντάζομαι ολόκληρη τάξη), να μπαίνουν για να δουν την ταινία.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AbRBe_0Vz4&feature=related*

----------


## marina

Αν τα πάτε καλά με τα θρίλερ μία σχετικά πρόσφατη πρόταση είναι το *Το Στοιχειωμένο Πλοίο* Ταινία του 2002 που κυκλοφόρησε το 2003 σε DVD :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Με αφορμή *ΑΥΤΟ* το ποστ του φίλου *mastrokostas* ανοίγω αυτό το thread, το οποίο νομίζω έλειπε από το φόρουμ.
> 
> Με έκανε το πιο πάνω ποστ και θυμήθηκα την πολυαγαπημένη μου ταινία του (πολυαγαπημένου μου) Τζουζέπε Τορνατόρε, *''ΤHE LEGEND OF 1900''* (Ο θρύλος του 1900), με τον υπέροχο Τιμ Ροθ στον ομότιτλο ρόλο.
> 
> Μία εξαιρετική ταινία, γυρισμένη σχεδόν όλη (το 95%) πάνω σε ένα πλοίο, με υπέροχες σκηνές, υπέροχη φωτογραφία, και (όπως πάντα άλλωστε) εξαιρετική σκηνοθεσία από τον εξαίσιο Τζουζέπε Τορνατόρε.
> 
> Σας παραθέτω πιο κάτω από το YOUTUBE, την σκηνή που μου έφερε στο μυαλό το μήνυμα του φίλου μου mastrokostas. Μπορείτε να δείτε και άλλα αποσπάσματα από την ταινία στο YOUTUBE, *αλλά θα σύστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα σε όσους δεν την έχουν δει, να σπεύσουν σε κάποιο βιντεοκλάμπ*.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK6jzjC44-Y&feature=related*


Μια από τις αγαπημένες μου . Απίθανη ταινία .Να είσαι καλά που μας την θύμησες .
¶λλωστε είναι και της ηλικίας μου !Για να σου δώσω τροφή να με πειράζεις .

----------


## scoufgian

εμενα προσωπικα μ αρεσει παρα πολυ *"η καταιγιδα"* με τον τζωρτζ κλουνευ.απιστευτη ταινια ,με φοβερο σασπενς και μπολικο κυμα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> εμενα προσωπικα μ αρεσει παρα πολυ *"η καταιγιδα"* με τον τζωρτζ κλουνευ.απιστευτη ταινια ,με φοβερο σασπενς και μπολικο κυμα


Την είχα δειο και σε αβανπρεμιέρ φοβερά εφέ. Δες στη σελίδα που προτείνει η caterina75



> The perfect storm

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Απίθανη ταινία....
> ¶λλωστε είναι και της ηλικίας μου !Για να σου δώσω τροφή να με πειράζεις .





> ...φοβερά εφέ...


Φίλε *Κώστα*, και μόνο που αγαπάμε την ίδια αυτή υπέροχη ταινία, είναι ένας λόγος για να σου υποσχεθώ ότι δεν πρόκειται να σε ξαναπειράξω.
¶λλωστε πείραγμα υφίσταται, όταν λες για κάποιον πράγματα που δεν .....ισχύουν !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Φίλε *Παναγιώτη* θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι το *PERFECT STORM* έχει ''φοβερά εφέ''. Έχω την γνώμη όμως ότι κάπου το ''παρακάνανε'' με τα εφέ, 
με αποτέλεσμα ενώ η ταινία είχε όλες τις προδιαγραφές να πετύχει, να φαίνεται -πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη- ''ψεύτικη''.

----------


## dimmihel

Χαιρετώ!

Σήμερα αν και μεγάλη Παρασκευή ψηνόμουν για καμία ταινιούλα "ναυτική"!  :Very Happy:  Κάτι σχετικα με ιστιοπλοϊα, περιπέτεια κτλ! Καμία πρόταση;

----------


## Elenor

Ελπίζω τελικά να βρήκες κάτι καλό την Μ. Παρασκευή..  :Razz: 
Αν πάντος ξαναθελήσεις τέτοια ταινιούλα, εγώ προτείνω με χίλια πειρατές της Καραϊβικής! Είναι το αγαπημένο μου, και υπάρχουν ήδη και τρία! Επίσης το Master and Commander είναι πολύ καλό! Αααα, και φυσικά ο Πήτερ Παν! :mrgreen:

----------


## xara

*"ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ" (DEATH SHIP).* Ταινία τρόμου του 1980, με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζώρτζ Κένεντι, γνωστό απο τη σειρά ταινιών "Tρελλές σφαίρες".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ2zV...eature=related

----------


## Django

Ταινίες που αφορούν την θάλασσα, τους ανθρώπους της και τα καράβια..
Ας τις καταγράψουμε!

----------


## Django



----------


## sylver23

Ο ΘΡΥΛΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1900.

----------


## xara

> Ο ΘΡΥΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1900.


Πολύ καλή

----------


## Django

Μου δινει χαρα η συμμετοχή. Δεν το περιμενα οτι θα τρεξει το θεμα. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολλές καταδύσεις μέχρι σήμερα έχουν ρίξει φως στο ναυάγιο του "Βρετανικού" το αδελφό πλοίο του "Τιτανικού" που είχε παρόμοια μοίρα 4 χρόνια μετά (βυθίστηκε ανοικτά της Κέας κατά τη διάρκεια του Α' παγκοσμίου πολέμου το 1916). Για πρώτη φορά όμως ομάδα επιστημόνων θα καταγράψει τη βιοποικιλότητα που έχει αναπτυχθεί στο βυθισμένο υπερωκεάνιο. Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ μεγάλο ναυάγιο με 270 μέτρα μήκος και 28 πλάτος. 
Οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας τότε, προσπάθησαν να κάνουν τον "Βρετανικό" αβύθιστο, και ενίσχυσαν τη θωράκισή του, όμως το τεράστιο πλοίο χτυπήθηκε το Νοέμβριο του 1916 κατά τη διάρκεια του Α' παγκοσμίου πολέμου (είχε μετατραπεί σε πλωτό νοσοκομείο), πιθανότατα από γερμανική νάρκη, και βυθίστηκε
To κουφάρι του "Βρετανικού"
μέσα σε 55 λεπτά, παρασύροντας στον βυθό 30 ανθρώπους...
Σήμερα το ίδρυμα "Βρετανικός" σε συνεργασία με το Εθνικό Κέντρο Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών (ΕΚΘΕ) και τη χρήση εξελιγμένων συστημάτων και οργάνων θαλάσσιας έρευνας, θα επιχειρήσουν για πρώτη φορά να καταγράψουν την βιοποικιλότητα που έχει αναπτυχθεί στο κουφάρι του πλοίου. 
Ο ΣΚΑΪ, μέσα από τα μάτια των ερευνητών, θα μεταφέρει στους τηλεθεατές αυτή την εμπειρία, κάνοντας ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με όλες τις προσπάθειες κατάδυσης και τα αποτελέσματα τους. 
Σ' αυτή τη σημαντική αποστολή συμμετέχει το ωκεανογραφικό πλοίο Αιγαίο του εθνικού κέντρου θαλάσσιων ερευνών, με 20 ερευνητές, που θα προσεγγίσουν στον υγρό τάφο του "Βρετανικού" και θα τον εξερευνήσουν για 4 ημέρες. 
Ο "Βρετανικός" θα είναι μόνο ένα από τα δέκα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα της σειράς ντοκιμαντέρ που ετοιμάζει η τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΪ σε συνεργασία με το ΕΚΘΕ

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sylver23

poly ενδιαφερον
(και μια ερωτηση σε σχεση με την ταινια ο θρυλλος του 1900-το virginia  ποιο ηταν εκτος ταινιας??)

----------


## sylver23

αλλη μια ταινια ειναι -οι νυφες-.απο οτι θυμαμαι ειναι γυρισμενη πανω στο ιασων .

----------


## caterina75

Le Grand Bleu (Απέραντο Γαλάζιο)

Ο Ένζο και ο Ζακ είναι δύο παιδικοί φίλοι που μικροί συναγωνίζονται στις καταδύσεις. Ενήλικοι πλέον οι δυο τους θα βρεθούν πάλι αντιμέτωποι. Από τη Σικελία, ο Ζακ, ανίκητος πρωταθλητής επί έξι χρόνια στις ελεύθερες καταδύσεις θα αναζητήσει τον Ένζο στις ¶νδεις όπου μένει για να τον φέρει πίσω ως αντίπαλο διεκδικητή του τίτλου. Η αναμέτρηση τους θα τους οδηγήσει σε καταστάσεις πέρα από τις ανθρώπινες ικανότητες… Με πανέμορφες υποβρύχιες σκηνές που κόβουν την ανάσα και γυρίσματα στη Σικελία και στα ελληνικά νησιά, το αριστούργημα του Λικ Μπεσόν (Νικίτα) είναι μια μυστηριώδης κλασσική ταινία που μένει αξέχαστη.


Video  
Trailer

----------


## sylver23

πολυ καλη ταινια.καποιες σκηνες εχουν γυριστει στην αμοργο

----------


## xara

Ποιητική ταινία, απο αυτές που μόνο οι Ιταλοί μπορούν να μας παρουσιάσουν, με κεντρικό ήρωα τον πιανίστα του liner "VIRGINIA".
Βασισμένος στο θεατρικό έργο του Αλεχάντρο Μπαρίκο "1900" (Novecento), ο γνωστός απο το "Σινεμά ο Παράδεισος", ο Τζουζέπε Τορνατόρε, δημιούργησε μέσα απο τον κινηματογραφικό φακό, την ιστορία ενός ορφανού ταλαντούχου παιδιού στις αρχές του αιώνα, που, μέσα από τη σχέση του με το πιάνο, θα βιώσει τη μουσική, τον έρωτα, το πάθος, αλλά και την οδύνη των δύο παγκόσμιων πολέμων, χωρίς ποτέ να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο στο οποίο γεννήθηκε, ακόμη και όταν του δίνεται η ευκαιρία να γίνει διάσημος και όλα αυτά με την μουσική επένδυση ενός άλλου, πραγματικού θρύλου της μουσικής, του Ένιο Μορικόνε.
Με τον Τιμ Ροθ στον πρώτο ρόλο και τους Προύιτ Τέιλορ Βινς, Μπιλ Ναν, Μέλανι Τιερί 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA8v9...eature=related

----------


## sylver23

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα για τις ταινιες που σχετιζονται με την θαλασσα και την ναυτιλια εδω

----------


## avagel

Εγω θα σας πώ για μια ταινία που είναι γυρισμένη πάνω σε ένα παλιό φορτηγάκι
λέγεται "Cargo". Αν την δεί κάποιος ας προσέξει οτι τα γράμματα στους μπουλμεδες 
του πλοίου είναι ελληνικά.

----------


## erenShip

είχα δει μια αμερικάνικη ταινία στην τηλεόραση που γυρίστηκε εδώ στην ελλάδα και έδειχνε το Μυτιλήνη! αν την γνωρίζετε μπορείτε να μου πείτε τον τίτλο...!? :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

> είχα δει μια αμερικάνικη ταινία στην τηλεόραση που γυρίστηκε εδώ στην ελλάδα και έδειχνε το Μυτιλήνη! αν την γνωρίζετε μπορείτε να μου πείτε τον τίτλο...!?


Φυσικά και την γνωρίζουμε!!! Νελίτες βλέπεις... :Very Happy: 
Είναι η ταινία Escape under pressure του 2000

----------


## erenShip

> Φυσικά και την γνωρίζουμε!!! Νελίτες βλέπεις...
> Είναι η ταινία Escape under pressure του 2000


πάντως στην συγκεκριμένη ταινία λυπήθηκα πολύ για το Μυτιλήνη στο τέλος..... :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

> πάντως στην συγκεκριμένη ταινία λυπήθηκα πολύ για το Μυτιλήνη στο τέλος.....


Εγώ να δεις που είμαι και fan του Μυτιλήνη...:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## erenShip

> Εγώ να δεις που είμαι και fan του Μυτιλήνη...:cry::cry::cry:


ευτυχώς για μενα που δεν ήταν το θεόφιλος και ήταν αυτό....ο φίλος opelmanos με έχει κανει Fan του! ελπίζω να έχειπιο έδοξο τέλος στην πραγματικότητα!  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βραβεύτηκε με όσκαρ το ντοκιμαντέρ του ελληνοαμερικανού Λούη Ψυχογιού για τις σφαγές των δελφινιών της Ιαπωνία για τις οποίες έχουμε μιλήσει σε σχετικό θέμα . αξίζει να δείτε την ταινία, αν δεν μπορέσετε ρίξτε μια ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα της http://thecovemovie.com/.

----------


## douzoune

> Βραβεύτηκε με όσκαρ το ντοκιμαντέρ του ελληνοαμερικανού Λούη Ψυχογιού για τις σφαγές των δελφινιών της Ιαπωνία για τις οποίες έχουμε μιλήσει σε σχετικό θέμα . αξίζει να δείτε την ταινία, αν δεν μπορέσετε ρίξτε μια ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα της http://thecovemovie.com/.


Ένα εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ το οποίο γυρίστηκε κάτω από πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες. Θυμάμαι που έβλεπα τις προάλλες ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα για το πως καμουφλάριζαν τις κάμερες και πως  αντιμετώπιζαν οι ντόπιοι ψαράδες-εγκληματίες τα μέλη των τεχνικών.

----------


## erenShip

> Βραβεύτηκε με όσκαρ το ντοκιμαντέρ του ελληνοαμερικανού Λούη Ψυχογιού για τις σφαγές των δελφινιών της Ιαπωνία για τις οποίες έχουμε μιλήσει σε σχετικό θέμα . αξίζει να δείτε την ταινία, αν δεν μπορέσετε ρίξτε μια ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα της http://thecovemovie.com/.


αλήθεια..είδα το θέμα αυτό στην τηλεόραση πριν 3 μέρες και είδα πως ο Λούης Ψυχογιός είναι επικηρυγμένος από την Κινέζικη Μαφία.... τι θα έχει δει και μάθει ο άνθρωπος!!

----------


## Django

Αυτό εδώ το γνωρίζουμε; 


  ΥΓ: Καλό κουράγιο στον Λ.Ψ.

----------


## erenShip

> Αυτό εδώ το γνωρίζουμε; 
> 
> 
>   ΥΓ: Καλό κουράγιο στον Λ.Ψ.


καλά που το βρήκες...τώρα κατάλαβα που έχουν αντιγράψει των έρωτα όλες οι ταινίες με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο  :Very Happy:

----------


## nektarios15

Cast Away.jpgΜια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες είναι ο Ναυαγός(Cast Away) με τον Tom Hanks. Παρόλο που στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ταινίας εμφανίζεται μόνο αυτός, είναι πραγματικά συναρπαστική! Ειδικά, το τέλος της ταινίας για όσους την έχουν δει!

----------


## SteliosK

Εκτός από ναυαγό θα τον δούμε και αιχμάλοτο από τους Σομαλούς πειρατές τον Τom Hanks αφού πρωταγωνιστεί στην ταινία Captain Phillips 

Η ταινία θα αναφέρεται στην αιχμαλοσία του καπετάνιου Richard Phillips  όταν το πλοίο του Maersk Alabama με προορισμό την Κένυα δέχτηκε επίθεση από Σομαλούς πειρατές το 2009

TRAILER

----------


## nektarios15

Από το trailer, δείχνει πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ταινία φίλε SteliosK. Από ότι διάβασα η ταινία θα προβληθεί στις αίθουσες τον Οκτώβριο. Δεν θα τη χάσω!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπορεί πράγματι να είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η ταινία (θα το διαπιστώσουμε) αλλά όχι πάντως από το trailer. Τα trailers πάντα δείχνουν όλες τις ταινίες "απίστευτες, καταπληκτικές και μοναδικές". Αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης τους. Να σου κεντρίσουν το ενδιαφέρον και να σε ....μπάσουν στις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συζητήσαμε *εδώ* και για μια δανέζικη ταινία με παρόμοιο θέμα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Αυτην την ειδε κανεις ??  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tJhXGo4bO8

----------


## Aquaman

Master&Commander: Η απολυτη θαλασσοταινια.Ενα γαλλικο και ενα αγγλικο καραβι κυνηγιουνται σαν το σκυλο με την γατα στους Ναπολεωντιους πολεμους στον Ατλαντικο και τον Ειρηνικο.Ολη η ταινια διαδραματιζεται πανω σε πλοιο εκτος απο ενα εμβολιμο 20λεπτο στα νησια Γκαλαπαγκος.Του κορυφαιου σκηνοθετη Peter Weir και με πρωταγωνισταρο τον Ρασελ Κροου.
Ριξτε μια ματια στο τραιλερ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFeCVCKYo4Y

----------


## Ilias 92

> Master&Commander: Η απολυτη θαλασσοταινια.Ενα γαλλικο και ενα αγγλικο καραβι κυνηγιουνται σαν το σκυλο με την γατα στους Ναπολεωντιους πολεμους στον Ατλαντικο και τον Ειρηνικο.


Ποιος σε έβαλε βραδιάτικα να μου θυμίσεις το Μαύρο Γεράκι και τον παιδικό μου ήρωα Κοκκινογένη?? :Smile: 
Δεν θα κοιμηθώ απόψε!!  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Ποιο Μαυρο Γερακι?Με τον πολεμο των αμερικανων στη Σομαλια?Δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει με το Master&Commander!

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ποιο Μαυρο Γερακι?Με τον πολεμο των αμερικανων στη Σομαλια?Δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει με το Master&Commander!


Όχι δεν με  κατάλαβες αλλά έχεις δίκιο, Μαύρο Γεράκι ήταν το όνομα του ιστιοφόρου του Κοκκινογένη, θαλασσοταραχές, ναυμαχίες, κυνήγι από Γάλλους αλλά και Εγγλέζους, εξερευνήσεις σε τροπικά δάση και πολλά πολλά αλλά. Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## nektarios15

> Μπορεί πράγματι να είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η ταινία (θα το διαπιστώσουμε) αλλά όχι πάντως από το trailer. Τα trailers πάντα δείχνουν όλες τις ταινίες "απίστευτες, καταπληκτικές και μοναδικές". Αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης τους. Να σου κεντρίσουν το ενδιαφέρον και να σε ....μπάσουν στις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε Espresso Venezia...εδώ θα πρέπει όμως να προσθέσουμε τον ψυχολογικό παράγοντα, μιλάμε για καράβι με καπετάνιο τον Tom Hanks για μια ταινία βασισμένη σε αληθινά γεγονότα. Ομολογώ πως γοητεύτικα!

----------


## thanos75

> Συζητήσαμε *εδώ* και για μια δανέζικη ταινία με παρόμοιο θέμα.


Εννοεις βέβαια την ταινία 'πειρατεια στον ωκεανό'. Την είδα τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε. Εξαιρετικη πραγματικά, όπως όλες οι δανεζικες που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Βραβεύτηκε μάλιστα στο περσινό φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης με τον 'Χρυσό Αλέξανδρο'. Πολύ ρεαλιστικές εικόνες της θαλασσινής ζωής στα ποντοπόρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε Espresso Venezia...εδώ θα πρέπει όμως να προσθέσουμε τον ψυχολογικό παράγοντα, μιλάμε για καράβι με καπετάνιο τον Tom Hanks για μια ταινία βασισμένη σε αληθινά γεγονότα. Ομολογώ πως γοητεύτικα!


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το όνομα Τομ Χανκς αποτελεί από μόνο του εγγύηση για το τι είναι το πιθανότερο να δούμε (αν π.χ. τον ρόλο του καπετάνιου τον ενσάρκωνε ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ ή ο Στίβεν Σίγκαλ είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο πως θα βλέπαμε ένα καπετάνιο να κατατροπώνει μόνος του καμμιά πεντακοσαριά πειρατές χωρίς να του χαλάσει καν το χτένισμα). Ο άνθρωπος ότι ρόλο και αν έχει παίξει τον έχει σκίσει. Με κορυφαία του ηθοποιία για μένα στον "Ναυαγό" (Cast away) αν και πολλοί θεωρούν ότι κορυφαία του ηθοποιία ήταν στο Forest Gump. Ήταν βέβαια υποψήφιος για όσκαρ στον "Ναυαγό" αλλά το είχε χάσει τότε από τον Ράσελ Κρόου (Μονομάχος). Με τα λεφτά που έχει κερδίσει μέχρι σήμερα ο Χανκς (κατατάσσεται στην πρώτη θέση παγκοσμίως ως ο ηθοποιός με τις περισσότερες εισπράξεις στο box office, με 4 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια), έχει την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγει τις ταινίες που θα παίξει, αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν τον έχουμε δει και σε κάτι το πολύ καλό. Εξ άλλου, την δόξα πολλοί .....αγάπησαν τα δε .....επιπλέον δισεκατομμύρια πολλοί περισσότεροι (ας μην ξεχνάμε την απίστευτη κατηφόρα του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου Ρόμπερτ Ντε Νίρο, ο οποίος τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια έχει πρωταγωνιστήσει σε ότι σκουπίδι έχει βρεθεί μπροστά του). Γι αυτό λοιπόν και κρατάω μία έστω και μικρή επιφύλαξη μέχρι να δούμε την κανονική ταινία και ουχί τα trailers.

----------


## Aquaman

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το όνομα Τομ Χανκς αποτελεί από μόνο του εγγύηση για το τι είναι το πιθανότερο να δούμε (αν π.χ. τον ρόλο του καπετάνιου τον ενσάρκωνε ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ ή ο Στίβεν Σίγκαλ είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο πως θα βλέπαμε ένα καπετάνιο να κατατροπώνει μόνος του καμμιά πεντακοσαριά πειρατές χωρίς να του χαλάσει καν το χτένισμα). Ο άνθρωπος ότι ρόλο και αν έχει παίξει τον έχει σκίσει. Με κορυφαία του ηθοποιία για μένα στον "Ναυαγό" (Cast away) αν και πολλοί θεωρούν ότι κορυφαία του ηθοποιία ήταν στο Forest Gump. Ήταν βέβαια υποψήφιος για όσκαρ στον "Ναυαγό" αλλά το είχε χάσει τότε από τον Ράσελ Κρόου (Μονομάχος). Με τα λεφτά που έχει κερδίσει μέχρι σήμερα ο Χανκς (κατατάσσεται στην πρώτη θέση παγκοσμίως ως ο ηθοποιός με τις περισσότερες εισπράξεις στο box office, με 4 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια), έχει την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγει τις ταινίες που θα παίξει, αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν τον έχουμε δει και σε κάτι το πολύ καλό. Εξ άλλου, την δόξα πολλοί .....αγάπησαν τα δε .....επιπλέον δισεκατομμύρια πολλοί περισσότεροι (ας μην ξεχνάμε την απίστευτη κατηφόρα του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου Ρόμπερτ Ντε Νίρο, ο οποίος τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια έχει πρωταγωνιστήσει σε ότι σκουπίδι έχει βρεθεί μπροστά του). Γι αυτό λοιπόν και κρατάω μία έστω και μικρή επιφύλαξη μέχρι να δούμε την κανονική ταινία και ουχί τα trailers.


Ενω γενικοτερα συμφωνω με αυτα που λες και ειδικα σε αυτα περι αρπαχτων λογω χρηματων,η συγκριση Σβαρτζενεγκερ με Σηγκαλ μονο ευστοχη δεν ηταν.O Σβαρτζενεγκερ εχει παιξει σε ταινιες σταθμους.Εξολοθρευτες 1&2, Ολικη Επαναφορα και Κυνηγος.Οσο και αν προσπαθω να θυμηθω, 4 ταινιες ιδιου βεληνεκους κ καλλιτεχνικης αξιας δεν εχει κανει ουτε ο Τομ Χανκς.Θα μου πεις αλλου ειδους ταινιες εκανε ο ενας αλλες ο αλλος.Δεν εχει σημασια ομως,μιλαμε για καλλιτεχνικο αντιβαρο τωρα!Τα οσκαρ του Τομ: 1.forrest gump , υπερεκτιμημενο και τραβηγμενο απο τα μαλλια να συγκινησει.Η ιστορια ενος μπουμπουνα μεσα απο στιγμες οροσημα της αμερικανικης ιστοριας-χεστηκαμε.2.Φιλαδελφεια.καλο δραμα και σοβαρο αλλα οχι αριστουργημα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε, έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε. Αν θεωρείτε καλύτερο ηθοποίο τον αδικημένο Σβαρτσενέγκερ από τον υπερεκτιμημένο Χανκς, και τις ταινίες που αναφέρατε (του Σβαρτσενέγκερ) ως ταινίες "σταθμούς", ούτε μπορώ (είμαι σίγουρος) αλλά ούτε και επιθυμώ να σας αλλάξω γνώμη. Περί ορέξεως ................

----------


## Aquaman

Απο που προκυπτει οτι ειπα πως ειναι καλυτερος ο Αρνολντ του Τομ?Οποιος ισχυριστει κατι τετοιο πρεπει να ειναι στα προθυρα κλινικης.Οτι εχει παιξει αριθμητικα σε περισσοτερες ταινιες σταθμους ειπα.Μην ερμηνευουμε αυθαιρετα τα γραφομενα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_
"Η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας"_




> Τη ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας (480 π.χ.) θα μεταφέρει στη κινηματογραφική  οθόνη ο Νόαμ Μούρο παίρνοντας τη σκυτάλη από τον Zακ Σνάιντερ, τον  σκηνοθέτη του blockbuster «300» και αφήνει τη δική του σφραγίδα στη  δεύτερη ταινία της σειράς, με τίτλο «300: η άνοδος της αυτοκρατορίας». 
> 
> Ηρωισμοί και επικές σκηνές μάχης ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες και τους Πέρσες  θα προβληθούν την ερχόμενη άνοιξη και στους ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους.
> 
> Βασισμένο στο τελευταίο εικονογραφημένο μυθιστόρημα του Φρανκ Μίλλερ  «Xerxes», το νέο κινηματογραφικό «κεφάλαιο» του έπους, μάς οδηγεί και  αυτή τη φορά μέσω της φωτογραφίας που θυμίζει κόμικς, σε ένα καινούργιο  πεδίο μάχης – αυτή τη φορά στη θάλασσα – καθώς ο Έλληνας στρατηγός  Θεμιστοκλής (Σάλιβαν Στέιπλετον) επιχειρεί να ενώσει όλους τους Έλληνες  και να εξαπολύσει μια επίθεση που πρόκειται να αλλάξει τον ρου της  μάχης.
> 
> Ο Θεμιστοκλής θα βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με τον πολυμελή στρατό του Ξέρξη  (Ροντρίγκο Σαντόρο) και της Αρτεμισίας (Έβα Γκριν), της αιμοδιψούς  επικεφαλής του Περσικού Ναυτικού.
> 
> Πρωταγωνιστούν: Σάλιβαν Στέιπλετον, Έυα Γκριν, Λένα Χίντεϊ, Χανς Μάθεσον, Ροντρίγκο Σαντόρο. Σκηνοθεσία: Νόαμ Μούρο.
> ...


_Πηγή και trailers_

----------


## blueseacat

*
CAPTAIN PHILLIPS*

 Mε τον TOM HANKS ... ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣ στις Αθηναϊκές αίθουσες.
 Δείτε το trailer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3ASoBrFGlc 
 Eπίσημο site : http://www.captainphillipsmovie.com/site/

Captain-Phillips-poster1.jpgcaptain Phillips.jpgcaptain Phillips2.jpgcaptain Phillips3.jpg

_Captain Phillips_ is a multi-layered examination of the 2009 hijacking of the U.S. container ship *Maersk Alabama*   by a crew of Somali pirates.  It is — through director Paul   GreengrassΆs distinctive lens — simultaneously a pulse-pounding   thriller, and a complex portrait of the myriad effects of   globalization.  The film focuses on the relationship between the _Alabama_Άs   commanding officer, Captain Richard Phillips (two time Academy   Award&#174;-winner Tom Hanks), and the Somali pirate captain, Muse  (Barkhad  Abdi), who takes him hostage.  Phillips and Muse are set on an   unstoppable collision course when Muse and his crew target PhillipsΆ   unarmed ship; in the ensuing standoff, 145 miles off the Somali coast,   both men will find themselves at the mercy of forces beyond their   control.

Εξαιρετικό είναι το τρέιλερ του Captain Phillips. Πρόκειται για την  αληθινή ιστορία του Ρίτσαρντ Φίλιπς, πλοίαρχου του  MV Maersk Alabama,  που είδε Σομαλούς πειρατές να επιβιβάζονται στο πλοίο του (σ.σ. το πρώτο  πλοίο με αμερικάνικη σημαιά στο οποίο συνέβη αυτό τα τελευταία 200  χρόνια). Εγγύηση ποιότητας και αυθεντικότητας αποτελεί η παρουσία του  Τομ Χάνκς στον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο και του Πολ Γκρίνγκρας στην καρέκλα  του σκηνοθέτη.
Πηγή:  Σομαλοί πειρατές «απήγαγαν» τον Τομ Χάνκς | iefimerida.gr

Την  πλοκή πυροδοτεί η κατάληψη του αμερικανικού φορτηγού πλοίου Maersk   Alabama από Σομαλούς πειρατές. Η ταινία επικεντρώνεται στη σχέση ανάμεσα   στον Captain Phillips (Tom Hanks) και τον Σομαλό ομόλογό του (Barkhad   Abdi), καθώς και οι δύο θα εμπλακούν σε διαπραγματεύσεις που αφορούν   ανθρώπινες ζωές, αλλά και οικονομικές δυνάμεις που είναι εκτός του   ελέγχου τους.κάτι καινούργιο στη ζωή τους.  Ο Ντιέγκο όμως…

Πηγή: http://cinemax.gr/

----------


## nektarios15

Το Σ/Κ είχα την τύχη να δω την Ταινία CAPTAIN PHILLIPS με τον Τομ Χανκς. Εξαιρετικός ο Τομ Χανκς ως αναμενόταν, όμως επίσης εξαιρετικός επιτρέψτε μου να πω ήταν και ο επικεφαλής των Σομαλών πειρατών Μπαρκαντ Αμπντι. Η ταινία ξεκινά με ένα πολύ όμορφο - καραβολατρικό ρεμέντζο στο λιμάνι του Ομάν και μετά πραγματικά σε καθηλώνει(η αίθουσα που παρακολούθησα την ταινία έκανε διάλλειμα και πραγματικά εκνευρίστηκα). Κατά την άποψή μου αξίζει να την παρακολουθήσετε.

----------


## Ilias 92

Μας την προτείνεις δηλαδή?? :Smile:

----------


## nektarios15

> Μας την προτείνεις δηλαδή??


Φυσικά, την προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα!

----------


## blueseacat

> Φυσικά, την προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα!


Tρομερή ταινία ... να την δείτε και ο Τom Hanks φανταστικός όπως πάντααα

----------


## Ilias 92

Είχα πολλά χρόνια να πάω σινεμά και πραγματικά αυτή η ταινία το άξιζε. Πολύ ρεαλιστική εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες, θα το τσιμπήσει πιστεύω το όσκαρ ο καπετάνιος 20 χρόνια μετά από το προηγούμενο στην Φιλαδέλφεια (1993).
Να την πάρετε σε DVD αν έχει βγει να την δείτε όσοι δεν προλάβατε στην μεγάλη οθόνη, αξίζει!!

----------


## nektarios15

Εδώ έχουμε μια Ελληνική ταινία σε σκηνοθεσία Παντελή Βούλγαρη σε σενάριο της Ιωάννας Καρυστιάννη, η οποία είναι και η συγγραφέας του βιβλίου. Η  "ΜΙΚΡΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ" μας ταξιδεύει στην ¶νδρο της δεκαετίας του 1930. Από καραβορατρικής άποψης θα σας απογοητεύσει, οι σκηνές από καράβια είναι ελάχιστες 'εως ανύπαρκτες. 
Όμως, η ταινία εστιάζει στη ζωή στα "μετόπισθεν". Συγκεκριμένα, αναφέρεται στη ζωή και στα πάθη αυτών που περιμένουν τους Ναυτικούς: τις γυναίκες τους. Το σενάριο και η φωτογραφία της ταινίας κατά την άποψή μου είναι εξαιρετικά. 
Γενικά την ταινία την βρήκα συγκινητική και πολύ όμορφη, που αξίζει να δείτε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είδα και τις δύο ταινίες και το Κάπτεν Φίλιπς και το Μικρά Αγγλία. Είναι και οι δύο αξιόλογες και δειχνουν αρκετές πτυχές της ναυτικ΄ς ζωής και της ναυτικής οικογένειας. Στην πρώτη ταινια βλέπουμε πολλά από αυτά που έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* και στη δευτερη αυτά που έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* .
Αξίζει αν δει κάποιος και τις δυο ταινίες.

Εμ΄'ενα μου έμεινα μια πίκρα οι αμερικάνοι τρία χρόνια μετα την περιπέτεια του Κάπτεν Φίλιπς γύρισαν ταινια την περιπέτεια και έτσι έμαθε το κοινό για τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναυτικοί (καλά και για να βγαλουν λεφτά δεν το αρνούμαι). Στην Ελλάδα που πάνω από 2.500 ναυτικοί χάθηκαν (χωρια όσοι σκατέυτηκαν) και το 70% της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας βούλιαξε στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έπρεπε αν περάσουν εβδομήτνα χρόνια για να γυριστεί μι α ταινάι που να αναφέρεται σε αυτό και αν μαθει το κοινό για αυτό. Τουλάχιστον κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν και δεν είμαι λάτρης του κινηματογράφου, τα σχόλιά σας γύρω απ' τις ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν μου έχουν κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον να πάω να τις δω.

Πάμε όμως να συζητήσουμε κάτι άλλο που ακούει στο όνομα, *Greek Seadogs!* Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ αφιερωμένο στους θαλασσόλυκους Έλληνες ναυτικούς και στην ανδρεία τους γύρω απ' το υγρό στοιχείο! Θα αποτελείται από μία σειρά έξι εκπομπών και θα προβληθεί σε Αυστραλία, Αγγλία, Καναδά, ΗΠΑ, ας ελπίσουμε και στη χώρα μας.
To ακόλουθο trailer περιλαμβάνει διάφορες εικόνες απ' τα λιμάνια μας, καθώς και πλάνα απ' ταξίδια που έκανε ο παρουσιαστής με το Άκουα Μαρία και το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος! Με χαρά περιμένουμε την ολοκλήρωση των γυρισμάτων!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l8fNjI2s2E

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## nektarios15

Η ταινία "ΜΙΚΡΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ" του Παντελή Βούλγαρη είναι η επίσημη Ελληνική υποβολή για το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας. Βέβαια, μέχρι να φτάσει μέχρι τις πέντε επικρατέστερες υποψήφιες ταινίες υπάρχει δρόμος ακόμα. Σίγουρα είναι μια πολύ θετική εξέλιξη. Περισσότερα στον σύνδεσμο http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=629876.

----------


## kalypso

ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα καταφέρει να μπεί στην τελική πενταδα...καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα καταφέρει να μπεί στην τελική πενταδα...καλή επιτυχία!!


Εγώ θα έλεγα ας ελπίσουμε (και ας ευχηθούμε) ότι θα κατακτήσει τελικά το Όσκαρ καλύτερης ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας. Προσωπικά την θεωρώ σπουδαία - καταπληκτική ταινία (εν πλήρει αντιθέσει με το ομώνυμο βιβλίο που εγκατέλειψα την απόπειρα να το διαβάσω μόλις στην εικοστή του σελίδα) και από τις καλύτερες που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. 

Βέβαια στις βραβεύσεις Όσκαρ υπάρχουν πολλοί αστάθμητοι παράγοντες, όπως ας πούμε οικονομικά και πολιτικά (κάποιες φορές) συμφέροντα - κριτήρια, αλλά και διαγωνιστικές συγκυρίες, και μιλάω βέβαια για το επίπεδο των άλλων ξενόγλωσσων συνυποψηφίων ταινιών. Είναι και θέμα τύχης. Υπάρχουν κλασσικές ταινίες που δεν πήραν ποτέ Όσκαρ για τον λόγο ότι την χρονιά που διαγωνίστηκαν συνυπήρχε άλλη σαφώς καλύτερη ταινία, όπως βέβαια και μέτριες ταινίες που πήραν Όσκαρ επειδή την χρονιά που διαγωνίστηκαν έτυχε οι υπόλοιπες υποψήφιες ταινίες να ήταν χαμηλότερου επιπέδου.

----------


## kalypso

Μακάρι να πάρει και το Όσκαρ...!δεν γνωρίζω τις υπόλοιπες υποψηφιότητες για να σχηματιςω μια γνώμη αν έχει ελπίδες η όχι...αλλα αν κρίνω απο τον Κυνοδοντα που είχε μπει στην πεντάδα...σαφώς ανώτερη η συγκεκριμένη ταινία...!

----------


## Ilias 92

Ταινιάρα... Το μόνο της κακό η ίσως λίγο μεγάλη διάρκεια για τα αμερικάνικα πρότυπα των 90 λεπτών.

----------


## nektarios15

Τις προηγούμενες μέρες, είδα σε συνδρομητικό κανάλι την ταινία "ΟΛΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ" με τον Ρόμπερτ Ρέντφορντ. Το σενάριο αναφέρεται σε έναν ιστιοπλόο που κάνει ένα μοναχικό ιστιοπλοϊκό ταξίδι στον Ινδικό. Όλα αρχίζουν να πηγαίνουν στραβά όταν το σκάφος συγκρούεται με ένα "αδέσποτο" κοντέινερ πλοίου. 
Ο Ρέντφορντ βρίσκεται ξαφνικά σε ένα ακυβέρνητο σκάφος όπου επιστρατεύει όλη τη συσσωρευμένη ναυτική του γνώση για να επιβιώσει. Προσωπικά, με εντυπωσίασαν πολλές από τις πατέντες του για να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση.
Γενικά είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία, όχι κάτι το εξαιρετικό κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## Νικόλαος

Είναι η καλύτερη σειρά που έχω δει. Η ναυτική παράδοση, ναυτοσύνη, τιμή, όλα σε μια ταινία που αξίζει να έχετε στην συλλογή σας.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornblower_(TV_series)

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τον Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση θα ενσαρκώσει ο Al Pacino*

----------

